# Nox Arcana's new disc-PIRATES!!



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I wish this was out now so I could do some light programming. Anyone know the release date?


_Nox Arcana announces Phantoms of the High Seas

Joseph Vargo and William Piotrowski have been hard at work on the tenth Nox Arcana cd, Phantoms of the High Seas. The new album will center around dark legends of ghost ships that haunt the misty night and promises to be drenched in pirate lore. Joseph Vargo states "The album is a cross between the haunting melodies of Transylvania and Carnival of Lost Souls, and the epic sounds of Blood of the Dragon. There are some really elaborate orchestrations and big chanting choirs, but there are also some very creepy sounding ghostly tracks to raise some shivers. Fans of Pirates of the Caribbean will love this release." The new cd is set to sail later this fall, just in time for the Halloween season._


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

Should be a good CD. I would also like to know the release date


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Phantom of the High Seas update!!! 




An FYI...Nox Arcana has updated their website. The new disc is going to be released in October. They have some samples here...

NOX ARCANA


----------

